# Rate young Justin Trudeau



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

@Alarico8 GTFIH


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @Alarico8 GTFIH


He's a 7 in the first picture imo. Lower in the other two.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He's a 7 in the first picture imo. Lower in the other two.


I added two more pictures. I think he looks the best in the fourth picture. Fuaaaaark!!


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I added two more pictures. I think he looks the best in the fourth picture. Fuaaaaark!!


He looks great in that one too. His harmony is hurt by his long midface and that crazy hair is a definite failo.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He looks great in that one too. His harmony is hurt by his long midface and that crazy hair is a definite failo.


I agree. Fuaaark, I wish I looked like that. I could get any girl I wanted.


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 14, 2019)

He is actually good looking. When he was running for prime minister, the media was always going on about how he could be the most handsome world leader. I don't get why people call him a cuck all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> I don't get why people call him a cuck all the time.



Because he behaves like one.



TRUE_CEL said:


> I agree. Fuaaark, I wish I looked like that. I could get any girl I wanted.



Maybe, maybe not. He'd have a lot of JB appeal tbh.


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Because he behaves like one.








Oh yea I forgot that he did this


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 14, 2019)

Too much soy in his blood /10


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 14, 2019)

Prime Minister that gets pegged by his masculine feminist wife>>>>doesn't understand why he is called a cuck


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 14, 2019)

cucksjwlefty/10


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Dude420 (Mar 14, 2019)

???‍♀️???


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 14, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> ???‍♀️?


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 14, 2019)

Arkantos said:


>


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 15, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>



m.youtube.com/watch?v=R8ypraEielc


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 15, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> m.youtube.com/watch?v=R8ypraEielc



That guy would be willing to eat every woman's ass in the country to be reelected.


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 15, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> That guy would be willing to eat every woman's ass in the country to be reelected.


Cool down goy diversity is our strength


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 15, 2019)

I won't lie, his looks are chadlite tier, but in terms of policy he's a worse good goy than Drumpft
that brings me to another point......America is world's whipping boy....why doesn't anyone look to our beta bitch neighbors to the north?
note: this doesn't include Quebec, who should secede.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 15, 2019)

soy cuck


----------



## Absi (Mar 15, 2019)

High tier Chadlite


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 15, 2019)

Absi said:


> High tier Chadlite



No he is undoubtedly Chad


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 15, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> I won't lie, his looks are chadlite tier, but in terms of policy he's a worse good goy than Drumpft







 Y'all need vote Liberal 2019


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 15, 2019)

Good looking 7/10 

His CM influence save him tbh


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 15, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> View attachment 30308
> 
> Y'all need vote Liberal 2019




more like bomb Canada


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 15, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> more like bomb Canada


We need a final solution


----------



## Madness (Mar 15, 2019)

Hate him.


----------



## yeeyeeslayer (Mar 12, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @Alarico8 GTFIH


solid chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 12, 2021)

Im arab version of him.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Timbacky48 (Mar 12, 2021)

Speaking of being cucked. Look at the sheer joy on Melania's face.


----------

